# Round stock drilling and tapping fixture.



## aametalmaster (Mar 3, 2012)

My plant mgr asked if i could make these pointed thingys with 10-24 holes tapped thru them and i said sure. So i made a drilling jig after i lathe turned a 40* point on the end. My drill jig is a piece of 1" flatbar from my scrap box with 3 holes drilled in it. The big hole is 1/2" for the body of the part i am working on. The left hole on the top is the #21 drill hole for the 10-24 tap. And the right top hole is a #7 hole for the body of the tap and the bottom of the hole thats thru the 1/2" hole is the #21. I drilled all of the holes with the #21 bit. Then i countersunk the drilled holes on both sides. Then i filed off the burs from the countersinking and lined up the #21 bit in the #7 hole to tap. Then i squirted some tap fluid in the hole and tapped it 10-24 half way thru. Then i removed the tap and slid the part to the right and finished tapping thru the hole. I didn't want to run into the #21 hole at the bottom of my fixture to line up my #21 drill bit. Last pic the part is done. I may get lots more of these to make thats why the fixture. There was just 6 today...Bob


----------



## irishwoodsman (Mar 3, 2012)

thank you for shareing this project looks great:biggrin:Mac


----------

